# Mitch



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are a few photos of my mums grumpy rescue hog mitch:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

AH! he looks just like my Napoleon  too cute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a handsome hedgie  I love the first one, even though he's grumpy it almost looks like a wink lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is such a handsome lad!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks quite like my Truffle. I love the one with just his nose sticking out!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, he is adorable.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

What a cutie. At least you can get cut pics of his face. It take FOREVER to get my little girl to show her face!!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love pictures # 3 & 5. Love hedgie-grumps! Mitch is really cute.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

he is lovely but i think he will always be a bit of a grump, saying that he had a tough start to life and has had a few homes that i know of. he is better if you get him out during the day if you dare move when he is out and about at night he goes mad huffing! but to be honest he is friendlier than pharaoh


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

#4 and 5 are simply precious.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

pammie said:


> but to be honest he is friendlier than pharaoh


From your one pic of pharaoh he looks gorgeous though. You should post a pic or two of him.  I'd love to see him

Your other little guy has the cutest grumpy face though. lol <3


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh my! He is insanely cute


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> pammie said:
> 
> 
> > but to be honest he is friendlier than pharaoh
> ...


i have posted photos of pharaoh on here before but i will get some new ones at the weekend and post them


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

pammie said:


> i have posted photos of pharaoh on here before but i will get some new ones at the weekend and post them


I just stalked your posts and found the pics. He's so cute. <3 You have to get more ^-^


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh wow, what a handsome boy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Mitch is just adorable!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable! The first picture is really cute, love it.


----------

